# 3 Point Hitch Problems



## DGilbert

First real post after my intro, so here goes:

I'm new to the 3 pt hitch system (Navy took me away from the farm for quite awhile) and am having problems. While using a bush hog (Mahindra brand on a Mahindra 2638L tractor) I seem to be losing the R clips on the lower lift bars on the 3 pt hitch. Most of the time I catch it in time and get them replaced, but this last time I lost the whole pin on one side and the mower took a sharp right turn behind the tractor. Luckily, it stayed out of the wheel. 

Something has got to be wrong in my setup I would think, but everything looks even. This happens in forward as well as reverse and whether I stay in a straight line or run lots of turns. I watched online videos on how to set up a hitch but they don't always discuss the fine points. Is there a trick I don't know about?

The mower isn't on the tractor right now so I don't have pics, and I don't know what I could show. A mangled R clip is just that.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Pins will come out from time to time. I prefer the pins with the rounded retainer rings as opposed to the oblong rings. They just seem to stay in place better. Some photos of how your set up appears would really be helpful. It could be something as simple as how your adjustment linkages are for sway back and forth, etc.


----------



## FredM

how high is the grass you use the hog on ?, heavy high grasses and light foliage will grab and pull R clips no worries, have you tried pushing the R clip right on so the clip hangs by the round section, this would be about the only way to ensure longer use of the clips.


----------



## pogobill

I'm not sure where these R clips would be used? Have you tried to use lynch pins?








I use these on all my bigger attachments. They come in all sizes. Maybe Hamiltonville Farms will stop by and shed a little light on your situation.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Those are the style of pins I use. Once in a great while I'll lose one of them but it's literally a year or two and a hundred or so hours in between losing one. Perhaps using a bolt and lock nut in place of the pins?




pogobill said:


> I'm not sure where these R clips would be used? Have you tried to use lynch pins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use these on all my bigger attachments. They come in all sizes. Maybe Hamiltonville Farms will stop by and shed a little light on your situation.


----------



## DGilbert

Thanks for the replies. The R clips are used to connect the 3 pt lift bars to the mower frame using 8" hitch pins. I don't know if a lynch pin with a round retainer ring would fit in the hitch pin hole. 

I don't think the pins are getting caught in the vegetation, rather I "think" they are getting mangled by the frame of the mower that connects to the 3 pt hitch which is why I wonder about my setup. I thought about putting the R clip end of the hitch pin toward the outside away from the frame and will try that. The tractor is going in for scheduled service now or I'd be out there fiddling with it.

I seem to be losing a pin every time I take the mower out, even if it's been only an hour, so you can imagine my frustration. I keep looking for setup instructions online but none really get into anything more than the basics. I'm beginning to consider renting a 4H student for the weekend to show me this stuff.


----------



## pogobill

Not sure about your setup, but this video seems to be pretty representative.


----------



## deerhide

Like Hoodo Valley says, "bolt and lock nut", a 'must' with the bushhog!


----------



## DGilbert

I've seen the video before, but his pins are different than mine. Here's a pic from my phone.









I think you can see the R clips toward the center. They seem to be getting mangled by the proximity to the black frame as the hitch pins slide back and forth. Now that I think about it, I could try just turning the pins around so the clips are to the outside.


----------



## DGilbert

Looks like a trip to TSC is in the works. Thanks guys, I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## pogobill

You can also get smaller lynch pins maybe. Or the R clips with the safety chain on them?!?


----------



## NeilP

Simply using the wrong thing 
R CLIPS ! I’d Never even think of using an R clip for holding a machine on a tractor.

I am 52 years old and been driving tractors since before I could reach the pedals, and helping my dad, uncle and farm staff fit machines since I’ve been old enough to ‘unfold ‘ a lynch pin.

The lynch pins come in two or three thickness pins, down to ¼ inch or a bit less. 

I’ve even seen the thicker main lynch pin ‘pin’ bit bent in to a banana shape by the side forces on them. An R Clip does not stand a chance. 

Asking why you are loosing them (to me) is rather like asking why your tractor wheels keep falling off because the string you are tying them on to the wheel studs keeps breaking !

Totally the wrong item. Get the proper lynch pins.

I’d not even use R clips on a stabiliser bar adjusting length pins ( if you have that type of sway bar ) as they are even more likely to get knocked / hooked out. 

If a dealer is selling you a machine and supplying R-Clips for the bottom bar they need shooting !

Might use an R clip on the machine end of the top bar (the old timers used to refer to them as ‘Tampkin bars’ for some reason), if it was a small Cat 1 pin with the 1/8th size holes, but otherwise lynch pins all the way.

R clips are just a big No


----------



## ck3510hb

DGilbert said:


> I've seen the video before, but his pins are different than mine. Here's a pic from my phone.
> View attachment 46299
> 
> 
> I think you can see the R clips toward the center. They seem to be getting mangled by the proximity to the black frame as the hitch pins slide back and forth. Now that I think about it, I could try just turning the pins around so the clips are to the outside.


----------



## ck3510hb

Lots of styles of pins, use one solid on one end and lynch pin on the other. Your hog has sturdy hookup. Good luck and from another serviceman kept from the farm to long, enjoy the tractor time.


----------



## JES2

ck3510hb said:


> Lots of styles of pins, use one solid on one end and lynch pin on the other. Your hog has sturdy hookup. Good luck and from another serviceman kept from the farm to long, enjoy the tractor time.





DGilbert said:


> First real post after my intro, so here goes:
> 
> I'm new to the 3 pt hitch system (Navy took me away from the farm for quite awhile) and am having problems. While using a bush hog (Mahindra brand on a Mahindra 2638L tractor) I seem to be losing the R clips on the lower lift bars on the 3 pt hitch. Most of the time I catch it in time and get them replaced, but this last time I lost the whole pin on one side and the mower took a sharp right turn behind the tractor. Luckily, it stayed out of the wheel.
> 
> Something has got to be wrong in my setup I would think, but everything looks even. This happens in forward as well as reverse and whether I stay in a straight line or run lots of turns. I watched online videos on how to set up a hitch but they don't always discuss the fine points. Is there a trick I don't know about?
> 
> The mower isn't on the tractor right now so I don't have pics, and I don't know what I could show. A mangled R clip is just that.


JES2 I would not use the pins with a hand grip on them. Go with a straight pin that takes a 7/16" lynch pin.


----------



## mrbigns

DGilbert said:


> First real post after my intro, so here goes:
> 
> I'm new to the 3 pt hitch system (Navy took me away from the farm for quite awhile) and am having problems. While using a bush hog (Mahindra brand on a Mahindra 2638L tractor) I seem to be losing the R clips on the lower lift bars on the 3 pt hitch. Most of the time I catch it in time and get them replaced, but this last time I lost the whole pin on one side and the mower took a sharp right turn behind the tractor. Luckily, it stayed out of the wheel.
> 
> Something has got to be wrong in my setup I would think, but everything looks even. This happens in forward as well as reverse and whether I stay in a straight line or run lots of turns. I watched online videos on how to set up a hitch but they don't always discuss the fine points. Is there a trick I don't know about?
> 
> The mower isn't on the tractor right now so I don't have pics, and I don't know what I could show. A mangled R clip is just that.


you should not be using R clips, the reason could be that you have a cat 1 implement on a cat 2 tractor witch will cause excessive movement in the hole's in the draft arm's. If that is the case you can buy adapter sleeves for the hole's in the arm's


----------



## scott f smith

Don't trust r clips, the vibration will jar them loose, get some lynch clips that lock in and no more problem. A 1/4 inch PTO pin will also work.


----------



## bmaverick

R-clips. hate them. Even on a Lowes garden cart that holds the side rail walls on. These constantly fall off. It got so bad, I used Tee-post clips and a set of pliers to form my own clips. Needless to say, NEVER lost those.


----------



## bmaverick

BTW, for anyone reading this thread and have not-a-clue as to what an R-Clip looks like, it's also known as a hitch pin. Either way, they are very impractical in most applications.


----------



## scott f smith




----------



## DGilbert

Just a quick thank you for your collective advice. Finally got out there with some hitch pins with the round retainers and they work very well, haven't lost one yet with some fairly heavy use.


----------

